# 2000 Sentra A/C Blows Hot Air



## 70ta (Apr 2, 2005)

The A/C works but the knob for Hot and Cold does not work and is in the HOT position, so only hot air is coming out. I think it is either the control asm. or the motor that operates the block off door. I am not sure where to start or where this motor is at. Is anyone familar with this problem.


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

Fix the hot/cold switch for starters.


----------

